# Netgear RP 614v2 Konfigurationsproblem



## Netgier (14. August 2004)

Bei der Durchsicht der Beiträge erscheint meine Frage schon peinlich, aber auch Laien möchten Netzwerke :-( 

Ich habe einen Router (s.o.) angeschlossen und alles so konfiguriert, wie beschrieben. Sprich an das DSL Modem angeschlossen, IP und DNS auf Automatik gestellt.

Der Test verlief zur Hälfte gut, allerdings klappten die zwei letzten Schritte nicht (Authentifikation und IP Adresse. 
Womit sich auch nicht die netgear.com website öffnete...

IP und DNS und Subnet Check habe ich durchgeführt, aber diese lagen innerhalb der geforderten Bereiche.

Ich nutze AOL DSL und die netten Techies von Netgear konnten mir nichtwirklich helfen...

Ideen für einen armen Netzwerklaien?


----------



## aNero (16. August 2004)

Was hast du für ein Router?

Netgear Router haben Teils probleme mit dem TDSL Teledat 300 und einem von arcor soviel ich weis... (war bei mir auch) 
Wen es so ist dan liegt es an dem Kabel zwischen Router und Modem (hab keine ahnung was genau) auf jeden fall wen es so seien sollte scheib Netgear ne email oder ruf sie einfach an. Das Kabel wird dan binnen ca 1-2 Wochen zugeschickt (wenigstens bei mir hats solang gedauert) leuft dan wunderbar... ansonsten ist Netgear absolut benutzerfreundlich in sachen Konfiguration  

hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------

